# ATEX-"Zertifizierung"



## kpf (1 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

kennt sich wer mit den ATEX-Vorschriften aus?
Wir sollen ein Förderband liefern, das in der Zone 22, Gerätegruppe II (laut Kunde) eingesetzt werden soll. Wir werden einen "passenden" Motor aussuchen und einen antistatischen Gurt verwenden bzw. diesen erden.

Jetzt die Frage: muss ich hier irgendein Zertifikat nach ATEX-Richtlinie o.ä. ausstellen (nicht Maschinenrichtlinie, das kriege ich hin), brauche ich eine Baumusterprüfung oder sowas und wenn ja, wo und was kostet sows dann?

Danke für Eure zahlreichen Antworten!


----------



## ExGuide (1 Februar 2010)

kpf schrieb:


> Wir sollen ein Förderband liefern, das in der Zone 22, Gerätegruppe II (laut Kunde) eingesetzt werden soll. Wir werden einen "passenden" Motor aussuchen und einen antistatischen Gurt verwenden bzw. diesen erden.


Da kommt aber noch etwas auf Euch zu...... Nicht nur der Motor muss nach ATEX Kat. 3D sein, auch das Getriebe, die Kupplung, ggf. die Bremse, die Bandabstreifer, die Bandtrommeln, und... und ... und ....

Du musst für die gesamte Anlage eine Zündgefahrenbewertung durchführen, die wesentlichen Normen sind EN 1127-1, EN 13463-1, EN 13463-5 (die elektrischen Normen habe ich mal weggelassen).
Insgesamt bestätigst Du dann die Konformität mit einer EG-Konformitätserklärung nach ATEX......


----------

